# How old are you ????



## BRIAN S. (Apr 16, 2004)

Everyone on the board talks about being old !  
 Well , How about posting some ages of those that don't mind sharing that info with us. 
  I'm 44 and have been collecting for about 14 + years and have dug for bottles with my Grandparents/parents since I was old enough to pick up and handle a small shovel. 
  I was just curious on the average age of all the diggers and forum members.


----------



## Maine Digger (Apr 16, 2004)

I am a proud, Outgoing, Loquasious, Daydreaming, Fashionless, Amiable, Responsible, Traditional 51 year old!  In short... O. L. D.  F. A. R. T. ![]


----------



## Gunsmoke47 (Apr 16, 2004)

I'm 45..... well for 1 more month anyway.[&o]   Kelley


----------



## Pontiled (Apr 16, 2004)

Hi group! I'm a young 58 years, but I'm getting younger each year. Pretty soon, I will be as young as my son and daughters and won't feel strange about that. I'll let them explain how that could be.

 Now, if I could just begin to grow hair on my head again!


----------



## woody (Apr 16, 2004)

I'm 48 years old.


----------



## kendolbottles1black (Apr 16, 2004)

hi guys, i am 43 and started digging with my grandfather by for now ken[]


----------



## vtspring (Apr 16, 2004)

35 yera old vermonter,been digging 25+years.at age 12 i bought 4-5 gallon buckets of old bottles for $3 per bucket!warners,atwoods bitters,etc................been hooked ever since(i think the guy was trying to sucker me in .lol)


----------



## Kim (Apr 16, 2004)

Hi All
 It's not like a women to give away her age but considering life at the moment is wonderful I would have to say "Life begins at 40" I just have to wait another six months[].  
 My parents were both keen on anything that come from the ground.  I can remember, as a child we slept in the back off the station wagon while they split stone by lamps away from the day heat. My father comes from a family history around the Hill End district which is well known for it's gold era.   
 I respect what people had to do to survive years ago and also what they used to do it.  No automatic washing machines back then, lol.
 Kim


----------



## sliphippy (Apr 16, 2004)

51 here


----------



## Sam_MaineBottles (Apr 16, 2004)

Same as sliphippy minus one.

 Sam_MaineBottles


----------



## Harry Pristis (Apr 17, 2004)

I must say that I find this thread to be an interesting phenomenon.  I suspect that the relative anonymity of the Internet alters the normal patterns of conversation, breaks down some normal reservations.

 This is the sort of personal information men who are casual acquaintances usually *do not* exchange face-to-face.  Try to imagine 5 or 6 middle-aged men standing around at a bottle-show and someone for no apparent reason asks, "How old are you?"  Then try to imagine some of the men volunteering an answer.  It just doesn't happen in the normal course of conversation.

 I am interested in social psychology, and this seems to be an anomaly.  Here is a handout I prepared for a class I offered a few years ago.  It deals with patterns of conversation which predominate in each gender, but I think you'll see the connection.  Tell me what you think.

 ----------------------Harry Pristis

RAPPORT TALK AND REPORT TALK​ Do women and men really communicate differently?    Part of the answer seems to lie in the difference between what may be termed private and public speaking. More women feel comfortable doing  "private speaking" while more men feel comfortable doing "public speaking."  Another way of describing these differences is by using the terms *rapport talk * and *report talk*.

 For *most women*, the language of conversation is primarily a language of *rapport:  a way of establishing connections and negotiating relationships*.    Emphasis is placed on displaying similarities and matching experiences.     From childhood, girls criticize peers who try to stand out or appear better than others.   Women feel their closest connections at home, or in settings where they feel at home--with one or a few people they feel close to and comfortable with--in other words, during private speaking or *rapport talk*.

 For *most men*, talk is primarily a means to preserve independence and negotiate and maintain status in a hierarchical social order.   This is done by exhibiting knowledge and skill, and by holding center stage through *verbal performance such as storytelling, joking, or imparting information*.  From childhood, men learn to use talking as a way to get and keep attention.   So, men are more comfortable speaking in larger groups made up of people they know less well--in the broadest sense, public speaking or *report talk*.

 adapted from
 YOU JUST DON'T UNDERSTAND
 by Deborah Tannen, Ph.D.
 William Morrow and Company, Inc. New York, 1990


----------



## Bluebelle (Apr 17, 2004)

Well, Hi, "KIDS" ! I'm 67 - haven't dug in a while, just found this marvelous board while searching for possible info/markets for the boxes of bottles I've got stored - apt. too small to display more than a few, getting ready to resign my role as the family "curator and archivist". I know I'm going to enjoy hearing the stories of people's current digs and finds. I also have a lot of Wheaton commemoratives (Please! Don't hit me! I got them cheap at flea markets.)
 Hi, Harry! Interesting post! I don't normallly tell my age - just the excitement of the moment. I don't even tell the other "mature" ladies how old I am.


----------



## drjhostetters (Apr 17, 2004)

I'm so old, my cousin said my birth certificate expired on my last birthday!  Actually I am 18 years old...I'm just trapped in this 57 year old body!  Does anyone remember 18?  Using the family car on Friday nights and draggin' the gut? (And gas was only 17 cents a gallon?)  Stopping at Bob's drive-in for a burger and coke (in 6 oz. bottles with a straw in it) and the girl roller skating up to your window with the tray you had to roll your window up about a 1/4 of the way so she could hang it on?  $1.00 a carload drive-ins? AH...for the "good old days".[]

 Been bottle hunting for 30 or so years of those 57..(got a late start..but hooked for life now!)

 [8|]


----------



## IRISH (Apr 17, 2004)

HA! I'm the youngest one here by far []  I'm 25 and been collecting as long as I can remember (only been collecting bottles 8 or 10 years though).
 This is me with a seal bottle I found last february  (photo by oz-riley)


----------



## David E Dearden (Apr 17, 2004)

Well If I have to tell then I am older than Harry. and I thought he was old to have so much knowledge. And we can't get bottles as old as all of you as no one came here untill the 1840's. Think Lewis & Clarke got here around 1803 and they probally cast no bottles aside.
 Okay I am 63
 Dave


----------



## deepwoods (Apr 17, 2004)

Im 46 and plan to remain so indefinatly or until further notice..


----------



## deepwoods (Apr 17, 2004)

P.S- Harry I like youre eloquent analysis-quite on the money I think.I post occaisonally    on a political discussion site and you wouldnt believe-or maybe you would-at how             people under the cover of anonymity'let fly'."Sign of the times"?


----------



## Maine Digger (Apr 17, 2004)

Is 'age' really an issue with people today as it used to be?  I for one, have never been uncomfortable about anyone knowing my age; and it hasn't seemed to be an issue within my circle of friends.  I agree, that the anonymity of the net allows for some 'strange bedfellows', who might say/write things they would never face to face.  But as for this group I think perhaps there's something _different_ about individuals who look forward to digging privys, old homesteads and dumps; risking lacerations, bugbites, posion ivy, snakes, skunks, wolves, bears, moose, aligators, crocs, scorpions, ticks, heat stroke, pneumonia, sunburn, frostbite, buckshot, arrest, ridicule by neigbors, sympathy from family members, ALL FOR SOMETHING SOMEONE THREW OUT AS TRASH!  That something is our adventureous spirit, willingness to take risks, thirst for discovering a little more about what we don't know, or even need to know, and a genuine admiration and comrade' with others like us![]  So who the hell cares how old we are? I want to know how old that next bottle I find is!!!![8D]


----------



## preditor (Apr 18, 2004)

Born aug 19th 39 years ago 
 thanks to everyone who responded to my post about photos and hometowns
 but there are still alot of empty spaces come on folks lets see those mugs and hometowns.
                              Preditor


----------



## oz-riley (Apr 18, 2004)

Last time I checked I was sure I was eighteen but after checking my calender I have found that I have in fact just turned 35 []


----------



## drjhostetters (Apr 18, 2004)

Norm...don't post anymore pictures of yourself...my wife just said in a sultry voice after I showed her your pic and  told her you were the one who sent me the green bottle.."Oh he's handsome!"  She's never told ME that! (of course I've never sent her a green bottle either..hmmmm?)[&:]


 Oh well, some have it others don't...and I'm still looking thru my collection for just the right bottle for you..in fact the wife had me cleaning the garage today and between rescuing my stuff she kept throwing in the trash and looking thru my stored collection I actually found a couple of possibles...will keep you posted...and maybe you could tell my wife that was a picture of your nephew or someone..ok?[]

 [8|]


----------



## BRIAN S. (Apr 18, 2004)

HaHa 
  I don't know whether to be insulted by Harry's analysis or not ????? I'm just an Ole' Hillbilly and He's  talking above my head . LOL    I simply asked everyones age because of all the posts saying I'm so old and forgetful...I'm not as young as I used to be .....I can't do that anymore like I used to be able to... ect. ect. 

  I just thought it would be interesting to see the age of some of the forum members....and I apologize if it offended anyone.  Thanks everybody for the great response to my question.  Happy Diggin' !


----------



## deepwoods (Apr 18, 2004)

Norm- Very well said. Ill go a little further and say that for me at least theres something   downright mystical about unearthing-resurrecting? 'things' that formally were lost in time; especially when the object still retains the personality and quirkiness that people seemed  in more 'hands on' times to put into things;whether its an old button with masonic motifs,  a doll face some little girl loved once,or some crazy Prof.So n Sos patent medicine bottle.


----------



## Harry Pristis (Apr 18, 2004)

The fact that you asked the question is not important, Brian.  What's interesting is that some men are willing, even eager to answer.

 I think that people, even males, have a need to self-disclose, to stand up and say (in effect), "Look at me, I am significant!  I have talent (or good looks, or money, or a big IQ)!"

 But, most of us have been trained from childhood to be modest, to tame our ego, to be egalitarian.  This training, in one form or another, happens to all of us as children.

 And so, when we grow up and become autonomous, we have this residual internal conflict between the need to be recognized as a significant human-being versus the need to be modest.

 This conflict drives some people to achieve "success," to do great things sometimes.  Achievement with modesty satisfies both needs.  

 We tend to dislike those who disregard that early training and operate on the basis of "Look at me, I am great!"  Even when these folks achieve significant things, we still don't like their "inflated egos."  That is our own early training speaking to us.

 The modest majority among us satisfy our need to self-disclose by doing it selectively within a relationship built on trust.  Even self-disclosure in this manner has rules or conventions.  [See the footnotes for more about these rules.]

 Then, along comes the Internet with its chatrooms and forums!  When anonymity is the standard, the balance between need for self-disclosure and the need for modesty can be upset.  The constraints of early training may operate less well.  Typical behaviorial brakes such as "What would my family/friends/co-workers think?" or "Will this guy punch me in the nose?" no longer operate.

 Sometimes the lack of sanctions on the Internet results in unbridled anger, "flames," as Deepwoods finds on his political forum.  Sometimes it is just harmless self-disclosure to strangers who have their own ego-needs -- sort of like anonymous sex in a dark room; it feels good for a few moments, but it means nothing.

 Me, I prefer to hear about your old bottles, though I remain open to (hetero)sex in the dark.

 --------------------Harry Pristis   [8|]


 FOOTNOTES:

 One of those conventions is that self-disclosure has a norm of reciprocity.  People who give details about themselves and receive none in return are likely to feel affronted.  Concomitantly, self-disclosure imposes on the listener an implied demand (for sympathy or for reciprocal disclosure), and the demand may not be welcome.

 Another convention is that pairs of females disclose to each other more than pairs of males do.  This is consistent with my earlier post about "Rapport vs. Report" talk.

 Research suggests that men who do disclose intimate details to strangers are disliked more than women who do so.   (from) Kleinke, C.L. and Kahn, C.L. 1980: Perceptions of self-disclosers: effects of sex and physical attractiveness. _Journal of Personality_ 48, 190-205.


----------



## Gunsmoke47 (Apr 19, 2004)

> Research suggests that men who do disclose intimate details to strangers are disliked more than women who do so.


 
 I don't know Harry..... I'm pretty sure I would like you even though I now know you are open to hetero sex in the dark.  Why? Cause you make me laugh! I truely believe you are one intelligent human being. I also believe you have a line of B.S. as long as the Nile river. Keep um coming, it's been awhile since I've used my dictionary this much, or had this much fun! [] Happy Diggin,  Kelley


----------



## Maine Digger (Apr 19, 2004)

Well said Gunsmoke!


----------



## Harry Pristis (Apr 19, 2004)

I am sure that we would get along just fine, Kelley, despite my openness to meaningless (hetero)sex.  I am impressed that you understood the point.

 More important, your response is a fine example of manly "Report talk," as in:

_For most men, talk is primarily a means to preserve independence and negotiate and maintain status in a hierarchical social order. This is done by exhibiting knowledge and skill, and by holding center stage through verbal performance such as storytelling, joking, or imparting information. From childhood, men learn to use talking as a way to get and keep attention. So, men are more comfortable speaking in larger groups made up of people they know less well--in the broadest sense, public speaking or report talk. _ 

 Way to go, Kelley and Norm!

 -----------------Harry Pristis   []


----------



## bigkitty53 (Apr 19, 2004)

As always,Harry found an interesting article to further fuel a thread,don't know how you do it Harry! As a male,I found that study particularly interesting.Here I thought this was a case of 'bonding' accross the board.As Norm observed,there's something 'different' about those of us who dig/dive up old junk.From that surely a comraderie develops?A curiousity about other collectors we've read about or corresponded with?Preditor's request for hometown photos,someone else,( I can't remember who) suggesting member's posting a picture of themself in their profiles?Perhaps knowing the majority of us will never meet RL we are being more free with personal info,I don't know.
 As I said,interesting article Harry.(Or was that  a means of posting to this thread without giving up your age?[]Just kidding!



 KAT

 p.s.Just went 36 last week


----------



## Maine Digger (Apr 19, 2004)

Oo LA LA![]


----------



## Harry Pristis (Apr 19, 2004)

As always,Harry found an interesting article to further fuel a thread,don't know how you do it Harry! -----bigkitty53

 I thought I might let that slide, but I think it's better to tell you up front that Harry doesn't simply find interesting articles, *Harry writes them*.

 -------------Harry Pristis


----------



## Maine Digger (Apr 19, 2004)

Ok, I'll bite, what organization do you write for, or do you free lance?  Some of your observations and jargon are similar to material from Landmark Education's Forum, a series I attended several years ago. Some material that sifted down from the est movement in the sixties. Relationships, 'stories' vs. reality, 'rackets', choices vs. decisions........... Some of your observations regarding male/female behavior and interpersonal dynamics, sound suspiciously like material from Stearling Men's Weekends, any drum beating in the background? hmmmm[8|]


----------



## Harry Pristis (Apr 20, 2004)

What an odd response from you, Norm.

 I know what Landmark does.  I have read about EST.  I've never heard of Stearling Men's Weekends.  Tell us about them.  It sounds gay.  

 I much prefer to have my psychology directly from the researcher, rather than from highly derivitive sources like Landmark or Men's Weekends.

 I credited the material about gender-differences in conversation.  Deborah Tannen, an academic researcher, wrote a popular book entitled:_ YOU JUST DON'T UNDERSTAND: Women and Men in Conversation_.  I am sure you can still buy it.  

_"Relationships, 'stories' vs. reality, 'rackets', choices vs. decisions...."_  These are not my words, Norm.  I can't imagine what you think you read.  We were talking about sharing personal details on the Internet.

 --------------Harry Pristis


----------



## deepwoods (Apr 20, 2004)

Harry, Im guessing the 'mens weekend' thing is related to the Robert Bly-'Iron John',       men getting back to thier primal roots movement-Jung and all that..


----------



## drjhostetters (Apr 20, 2004)

I'm not sure..but after trying to decipher Harry and Norm's chat responses I think this thread should have been posted in "unexpected discoveries"....tune in next week to see if John and Mary run away to Acupulco...[8D]

 [8|]  The Doctor...


----------



## bigkitty53 (Apr 20, 2004)

As always,Harry found an interesting article to further fuel a thread,don't know how you do it Harry! -----bigkitty53 

 "I thought I might let that slide, but I think it's better to tell you up front that Harry doesn't simply find interesting articles, Harry writes them." ---Harry Pristis

 Harry,That wasn't a dig at you!
 Considering the range to topics you've written about that I've seen,I'd say you're the quintssencial Renaissance man.Wouldn't suprise me if you're also a concert violinist.

 Keep up the good work Harry!

 KAT


----------



## Maine Digger (Apr 20, 2004)

Hi Harry....If you're familar with Landmark you obviously are aware of 'rackets' etc. And as such, I am inclined to believe you've been running a beauty; but nevertheless it has been interesting.and entertaining.  "*Rackets' to the uninitiated, is not a purjorative term!,* it's a 'Landmarkism' in reference to how we present ourselves to others. I brought it up due to the curious manner that this thread continued to unfold[] As far as Stearling Men's Weekends, I've never attended, just had very inlightening, interesting conversation with individuals who did.  Deepwoods was right on the money. I personally believe it is a dangerous organization, as I am aware of emotional trauma inflicted on some who participated. It is not for those who may have a timid or damaged psyche.  My background is physical and biological sciences, as far as social sciences, I completed courses for accreditation in counseling, and at one time studied for full time ministry.  Theren I've revealed everything to all....Alas, Harry, your thoughts are not my thoughts, but it does make for some interesting conversations![]  But we really should try to stay focused on the bottles, don't you agree?[]


----------



## Harry Pristis (Apr 20, 2004)

Norm...

 One of the things you would have had to learn to be a successful counselor is to listen carefully (in this case, read carefully).

 I wrote that "I know what Landmark does," not that I am familiar with the Landmark curriculum.

 Landmark is profit-oriented, pyramid sales scheme where the product is "feel good."  The scheme exploits the weak-minded who need this sort of "guidance."  I see that you are an adept in this matter -- were you the exploiter or the exploitee?

 To bring this back to the subject of the thread, it should be noted that all these remarks - the back-hand compliments, the patronizing, the clash of views, the assertion of credentials - is all "report talk."  It is what men are trained to do from an early age.

*For most men, talk is primarily a means to preserve independence and negotiate and maintain status in a hierarchical social order. This is done by exhibiting knowledge and skill, and by holding center stage through verbal performance * 

 Notice that the women here don't want any part of this contention; that's their training.

 You'll have to read Debra Tannen's 1990 book to see how this struggle is (ideally) worked out between the participants.  But, it does work itself out.

 --------------Harry Pristis


----------



## Maine Digger (Apr 20, 2004)

Harry, Unless we have participated in an event, or witnessed something firsthand, does on really 'KNOW' it? Otherwise the information is second hand, based upon others interpretations, no?  Regarding the Forum, I did witness some real positive results especially in regard to shattered relationships; although why it takes $700 and 30 hours of programming to have the courage to say "I'm sorry, can you forgive me' still astounds me.[8|]  I wouldn't go as far as calling it a scheme, I think they actually believe what they're presenting.  As far as weak-minded, the attendees in my group were on the other end of the scale; Doctors, professors, mostly professional people.  The presenter was a former cardiac surgon (Joe DiMaggio, honest that's his real name[]), who gave up his practice to do Landmark full time.  That being said, you are correct in that they are an 'For Profit" organization, and do encouraged attendees to 'continue the work' in continuing $500 sessions. I confess I was among the 'exploited', thus I remain vigilant to psycho-babble and the such.  The management team where I worked at the time was required to read The Last Word On Power, by Tracy Goss (1995) and attend weekly 2 hr meetings to discuss how we would apply the work to 'our beings'.  We were required to substantiate that we were making efforts towards 'reinventing ourselves and our management styles'. You know, paradigm shifts, confession of shortcomings, fears blah blah blah.  I soon found myself attending the $700 weekend Landmark forum in Boston that bordered on cult-like fanaticism by some of its devotees. Regarding 'listening' I agree it is essential in counseling, almost as important as is the skill of hearing what one is saying.  I think we have (you and I) have been listening, I'm not certain we have always heard.  I have offered twice now to let this issue go, and return to the friendly confines of bottle-talk, but you draw me back in with you closing volleys!  In the spirit of openmindness I will read Debra's book; and in return ask you to consider the possibilty that opposing points of view do not necessarily make the other wrong, or right for that matter.  If you wish to continue this dialog, why don't we do it in the confines of PMs?  I'm not sure the rest of the forum members have enjoyed this sparring.  And Roger's blood pressure is going up with every post[]


----------



## Flaschenjager (Apr 20, 2004)

> If you wish to continue this dialog, why don't we do it in the confines of PMs? I'm not sure the rest of the forum members have enjoyed this sparring. And Roger's blood pressure is going up with every post


 
*Norm*, I couldn't agree more and don't take this the wrong way, but I would think that many who visit here are for the bottle and related talk. This has destroyed an innocent thread among the users here and probably left question marks dancing around several of their heads. PMs are exactly for this type of discussion, among other things. 

 ---Here's my 2 cents about all this and this is only a joke or so called funny. Quoting from the infamous "Jerry Springer Show" :

Go to OPRAH !!!


----------



## deepwoods (Apr 20, 2004)

Has anyone read Spenglers "Decline of the West" ? If I may expand...LOL  Shall we         return to the topic at hand? I need to go diggin.


----------



## Maine Digger (Apr 20, 2004)

I couldn't agree more to your agreement, can we agree upon that, or do you disagree? 

 I shall not travel down this baited road again lest your response to, and impression of me be:

 O the terror - the suffering, for all the world to see, 
 the worst terror that ever met my eyes.
 what madness swept over you? What god,
 what dark power lept beyond all bounds,
 beyond belief, to crush your wretched life?
 godforsaken, cursed by the Gods!
 I pity you but I can't bear to look.
 I've much to ask, so much to learn,
 so much facinates my eyes,
 but you...I shudder at the site.    (form Oedipus Rex)

 'Cruel is the strife of brethren'

 Bottles, Bottles, Bottles, Bottles
 nuff said?


----------



## Harry Pristis (Apr 20, 2004)

See?  I predicted the struggle would work itself out.  But read the book; it is an eye-opener.

 In 1992 in Orlando, I spent several agonizing hours listening to Landmark speakers, then fending off Landmark "closers" who wanted my $700.  Afterward, I did research on the operation because the woman I was seeing was caught up in the $700-$400-$400-$400-$400....rapture.  I saved her a lot of money.

 "Weak-minded" is not directly related to education.

 We did diverge slightly from the original topic (our ages), but the original purpose was served (self-disclosure).  It was civil, we learned about one-another, perhaps we learned something about human nature. 

 We now know that Norm is an O.L.D.F.A.R.T.  and that Brian is 15 years old at heart.  And we know who is at the top of the hierarchy -- Roger.

 But, now I have this bitters bottle I'd like to know more about.

 ---------------Harry Pristis


----------



## BRIAN S. (Apr 20, 2004)

Harry ......Wouldn't it have been much easier to just tell your age ?  HaHa


 What kind of Bitters do you have anyway ?  I can tell you about it if you'd take the info from a 15 year old at heart !   )


----------



## Maine Digger (Apr 20, 2004)

UMM #@&* = % ????? %%$700, $400............... There, I feel better already[8D]


----------



## Harry Pristis (Apr 20, 2004)

Brian...

 I wouldn't have missed this discussion for anything!  Some people do crossword puzzles to keep sharp.  I like arguing complex ideas.  There is nothing that helps me focus my thinking like trying to explain my thoughts in writing to someone else.

 Of course, I would like to have your info on my Arabian Bitters bottle.  I have posted a pic here: https://www.antique-bottles.net/forum/m_6179/mpage_1/key_/anchor/tm.htm#6179

 (It was the other Brian, BRichardson5, who claimed to be 15 years old at heart.  Sorry for the confusing reference.)

 -------------Harry Pristis


----------



## IRISH (Apr 20, 2004)

OK  now you have all had your fun, if anyone wants to reply to this thread again keep it to your age,  that WILL be the end of the "other" conversation, thanks.

 And yes your right,  the hierarchy here go's Roger, Mod's then members [] , although the members make the site what it is (the best bottle site on the net).


----------



## BRIAN S. (Apr 20, 2004)

OK Harry ! My apology ! 
 I thought you were taking a stab at me for a minute there!
 I'll go check out the pic of your bottle in a sec .    Brian


----------



## Maine woods Digger 2 (Apr 20, 2004)

Hey brian im also 15 years old too, my uncle is maine digger he's the first one who ever got me even interested in digging; this is my first year doing all this. How long have you been digging for ? who got you started or did you just pick it up yourself ? what kind of stuff do you dig for ? have you found any neat things stuff that is worth a lot of money. As you probley know by my name I'm from Maine and new to this site and I do not know how to use everything yet im new to digging also. norm miller is my uncleI dont know i should be proud  to tell you or not after all the foolish bickering back and forth between harry and him. very well said  what you said to harry he keeps this      (How old are you ???) in bizz but he cant tell anybody his age i dont understrand maybe its just me why he wants to know every ones age but cant tell his own I donno, but this is a  bottle site and we didnt need know all that other stuff when all we wanted to know was peoples ages anyway lets just keep it to bottles.[]


----------



## diginit (Apr 21, 2004)

Howdy,I'm fourty...something and Diginit! Anyway,You're only as old as you feel,Right?[]


----------



## Maine woods Digger 2 (Apr 21, 2004)

Well hello I guess I will share me age well Im at It Im 15 haha... o gesh Irish I gottcha by about 10 years, looks like im youngest on here well me and brian anyways. I'v been digging for about 5 months I'm new to everything bottles digging everyting but with my awsome uncle norm miller took me under his wing and hes teaching me and showing me how to find bottles and learn information on them right now I know nothing and im the one asking all the stupid questions but with the help of all the nice   KNOWLEDGEABLE.....(HARRY) people Im sure I will learn a great deal of information and with a little research of my own and learning and wathcing my uncle norm I should know alot about bottles in notime THANK YOU I will NEED A GREAT DEAL OF HELP TO GET Started ..... Kevin aka (maine woods digger) I HAVE NO PROBLEM CAUSE IM ONE OF THE two youngest kids on here I'm 15 what about you (harry) we have all shared our ages but you ??? whats a matter ill be where you are some day ........ this is me dont lAUGH hold back I Could break a mirror


----------



## baltbottles (Apr 21, 2004)

Well I'm 23. I've been digging and collecting since i was 11 and hope to keep it up until the day i die. I do it for both the love of history and the early handmade glass but i would not trade all the great friends i've made in the process for anything.

 Chris


----------



## BRIAN S. (Apr 21, 2004)

I am really glad to see so many young people on here that are interested in bottles !!!! THAT'S GREAT !!!!
 If it weren't for you youngins' getting into Bottles our fantastic Hobby would soon die !
 So , Boys tell all your school buddies and friends about our great hobby and get them interested .
 Let them go on a dig with you sometime and they will soon be hooked !!!!
         Hello to all the youngins' on here from Brian S.


----------



## Gunsmoke47 (Apr 21, 2004)

I agree with Brian. It's good to see young ones interested in a part of history of our great world. I wish I had started when I was a young... err ... YOUNGER man. 

*Julie*  I bet there is a lot of GREAT finds waiting for you there. And the beauty is you don't have to get the land owners permission![] Post some pictures of your finds if you can. One thing is for sure, we all love to look at our fellow members finds! Good luck and Happy Diggin!

*Kal*  Welcome to the Forum. You keep checkin in with us when you go back to school.[] And keep goin out with your Mum. I bet she'll have you hooked in no time! I wish I had the opportunity to to prospect a little. Not to much gold here on the Staked Plains of Texas[] Happy Birthday next month. We will be sharing one together!   Kelley


----------



## Maine Digger (Apr 21, 2004)

Hi Kal, welcome to the forum! I'm the guy in Maine your mum sent the Champion Vinegar bottle to. The day it arrived we had snow, did you see the picture I posted?  I am still trying to come up with something from here in the States that would be unusual to find where you live. Your mum won't give me any ideas, how about you? What could I send back in appreciation for the great bottle and the expense (wow! Kim! $37.00 au?!), your mum spent to send me the bottle.  I was going to send the snowman, but I'm afraid he wouldn't fare to well on the trip[].  Then I thought a Moose would be a good idea, but I think a croc would likely get him. hmmmm, what could I send?


----------



## KEvans (Apr 24, 2004)

I am a young and energetic 61.  I have not been actively collecting bottles at all but have had some real treasures come my way.  My dad and my grandfather on my mothers side were in pharmacy and collected some real nice stuff, most of which went bye-bye at an estate auction in '99.  There were dozens of LUG (label under glass) apothecary jars and a coke bottle some of you guys would have cried over.  Circa < 1910 from Denver CO.  KE


----------



## sunshine4me (Apr 24, 2004)

Hi All, It's nice to get involved with a cool group. I am 41 years old. I have 4 beautiful kids. One husband, one dog, five cats. My dog got me going on bottles. I am so happu for that. It is really nice to talk to alot of different people. I also a grandson.[]


----------



## Maine woods Digger 2 (Apr 24, 2004)

* WELCOME* Kally, welcome to the forum, Yup you are right you the youngest so far. My uncle on this site it Maine digger, norm miller hes pretty Intelligent GUY, IM only 15 a year and something older than you, I never would of even given a second look at digging, one day i gave it a shot and found a lamp pole ever since that day i cant wait to get out and dig. And its all because of my great Intelligent Uncle NORMAN MILLER.  I'v talked to your mom she might send me something frome where you come from, and im trying to think and think what I could possibly think about sending maine LICENSE plates but i just cant think of anything to send to her, maybe ill send her my very first bottle I dug, its pretty special Riker purfume I DONNO. 
    nice to have you to the forum Kally please wirte back i would love to talk to you some more....


----------



## Maine Digger (Apr 24, 2004)

Message to all Forum members, I am not paying my nephew for the compliments![&:]


----------



## BRIAN S. (Apr 24, 2004)

Norm your a mind reader also ..... another one of your many talents ?
 I just read his post and was wondering if you were paying him or twisting his arm or something ?  HaHaHa  
 Just joking......Sounds like he thinks the world of you !   
    Brian


----------



## Penelope (Apr 25, 2004)

> ORIGINAL:  IRISH
> 
> HA! I'm the youngest one here by far []  I'm 25 and been collecting as long as I can remember (only been collecting bottles 8 or 10 years though).


 
 It looks like we've been beaten in the youngest department since your post... []

 I'm 25 and have only discovered an interest in bottle collecting in the last few months. 

 I live in Atlantic Canada, and as far as specific interests go, all I know is that I like coloured glass. I have a lot of reading and learning to do!


----------



## IRISH (Apr 25, 2004)

Hi Penelope,  we've been well and truly beaten in the age department [] .
 Welcome to all new collectors here too (and all you old ones [] ).


----------



## Carolina_Bottle_Nut (Apr 26, 2004)

Well I,m 30 and staying right there..Nope not getting any older(hahaha[])
 been collecting for about 9 years and am a certified bottle addict.


----------



## Kim (Apr 26, 2004)

Hi All

 Norm, when my daughter had seen your photo on this thread she said "He looks very professional".  How much did you pay her, I would like to start charging board and keep, haha. 

 How wonderful is it to have such an age range with a common interest, you don't see that very often these days [].

 We have been experiencing technical difficulties but we will resume forum discussions in the very near future.

 Regards Kim


----------



## bottlesofpepsi (Apr 30, 2004)

I am 41, just turned Feb 6th.....  Age is only a state of mind anyhow, right....????

 Have a Blessed day... remember, you dont need Good Luck if you know Jesus..!!


 signed...

 bottlesofpepsi..       David...


----------



## luvtodig (Apr 30, 2004)

hi all!!! []   just joined this forum..so cool to find other people who love old bottles..I just moved to southern Illinois..looks like there may be as lot of places to dig here[] I am 45, going on 21, at least inside[] started digging in the 80's in Washington state, got hooked for life, but have not dug for many years..going to get back into it..my boyfriend thinks that a woman who loves to dig in the dirt is the best...lol..my daughter is coming to visit soon, and I told her that there is a old homestead site just down the road, she said get the shovels ready.  hope to hear from all of you about the intresting things you find and info you have in this forum...take care!


----------



## Gunsmoke47 (Apr 30, 2004)

Hey lovtodig and welcome to the forum! Sounds like you have some great new places to dig. Look forward to seeing some pic's. of your finds and sharing information. This forum has some VERY knowledgeable people who are eager to help. Happy Diggin,  Kelley


----------



## luvtodig (Apr 30, 2004)

thank you Kelly for the welcome!!   I have been reading the posts here, and yes there seems to be a lot of knowledge..it is so exciting to get back into bottles.. I don't have any pics as of yet...but soon I hope...I have the oppertunity to start all over in this feild...my collection has gone from 100's of bottles...to just a few...I am eager to get into that homestead...[]...I will love to share my knowledge as well, if I can help anyone, but if you get me started, hard to make me stop talking..lol..have a good day[]  oh my real name is Susanne


----------



## bottlesofpepsi (Apr 30, 2004)

[8|] If you ever have any questions on Pepsi Bottles.. Please feel free to ask... If I do not know the answer, I will do my best to try and find out....  Thanks for taking the time to read this...  [8D]


----------



## Larisa W. (May 1, 2004)

Hi everyone,

 I am 34......going on 35. Been collecting about 2 years, and digging for less than a year.

 Larisa W.


----------



## luvtodig (May 1, 2004)

bottlesofpepsi   I do have a question   hope you see this...said homestead I keep mentioning...first look at it, I found Pepsi bottles laying on service, other broken bottles nearby...maybe already dug[]...hope not[&o]..will get pics soon..boyfriend just got back with camera...anyway..Pepsi bottles, on shoulder Pepsi in script..no ACL..gone maybe??  books show label...know they are older..any info will greatly be appreciated...thanks!!!


----------



## bottlesofpepsi (May 3, 2004)

Hi Luvtodig,
 not sure which bottle it is.. would need to see pics, and also desc. of anything on the bottle, like the base, as well as the actual bottom.    will wai for pics if you can get them.

 bottlesofpepsi...


----------



## BOTTLEMINER (May 4, 2004)

We'll I'am 25, my wife thinks I'am  a three year old because I love to play in the dirt.I have been collecting bottles for about ten years. I started out exploring old mines and found bottles with the original labels and then I started meeting other diggers and was taught how to probe. I was hooked for life.


----------



## luvtodig (May 4, 2004)

Welcome Bottleminer[]  this is a cool forum, I am new myself, and I am enjoying all the sharing here[]  Old mines would be cool to hunt, but too dangerous for me..happy hunting!!  Looking forward to pics of your finds[]


----------



## Minoque (May 5, 2004)

I'm 41 and been collecting for around 10 years


----------



## Pontiled (May 5, 2004)

Hi Zydeco! That far back! Wow, the 70's are like a dream. I remember Laws and all the great times we had there. Your bottle was, and still is, a bargain. Haven't seen many around! I wish I was still up there in Virginia. I could take you to an area where they were dug, but it would take a while to find it because the community has grown - I think the old dump site is still there, though.

 Good to see you!


----------



## Aerated (May 6, 2004)

Hi all,
 Ive been collecting bottles for as long as i can remember, my father & Grandfather began collecting in the 70's. I was bought up in an area of New Zealand that was famous for its goldrushes in the 1860's. Im 24 now & my earliest memories are going out looking for old camp sites, digging old house sites etc.I still actively collect, and go looking every chance I get.

 Cheers Aerated!


----------



## kumtow (May 16, 2004)

G'Day everyone.  I may as well throw in my 2 bobs worth as well.  I'm 46 for another few months, then I suddenly become a year older. Sigh.
 I started collecting in the early 70s in Geraldton Western Australia.  I was 13 when I started rummaging around in the dirt.  My interests turned to girls and surfing a couple of years later and I sold my collection (much to my regret.  I think I needed a new surfboard or something).
 I now live in Townsville Queensland and 3 years ago the bottle bug got me by the throat again.  Not many places to dig here so I tend to play on eBay a lot.  
 Alan


----------



## Oldtimer (May 16, 2004)

I forgot.....But I know GB=LTD x S&P.......  (Good Bottles =Lotsa' Time Digging x Sweat combined with Perseverence.)

But it don't take no genius to figure that out, does it?




 [8D][8D][8D][8D]


----------



## kentster (May 16, 2004)

<~~~~~  Niffty 50 here!! been save'n old bottles and stuff for over 7 generations  here in vermont,, I've got stuff my great uncle Ethan  might have had!! (LMAO!)


----------



## Relicsnstuff (May 17, 2004)

O.K.  I've watched everone else post, I've been holding out I guess, 49 years and 10 months, Been digging/collecting for about the last seven, living near New Orleans I wish I would had started a lot  earlier but I have done very well for my short span of digging. Hi Oldtimer, I guess anyone who has searched for old bottles, or metal detected sure can relate to your post, I know I can,  and I bet a lotta other folks can too.

  Relicsnstuff.


----------



## undercovercajun (May 18, 2004)

Hi all!  I am a newbie here.  I am 36 and I don't remember the age I started collecting, I just remember it being back in the early to mid 70's.  I didn't collect for years and have been bringing out the old bottles...and trying to figure out what the heck some of them are!


----------



## bottlesofpepsi (May 22, 2004)

I am new here as well, about 2 weeks now..BIG SMILES..just wanted to say Welcome to the even newer members, and this should be fun for all....  Have a Great WEEK, what ever week you are in....  

 David..
 ============


----------



## Dawny (May 22, 2004)

<----26 []


----------



## BRIAN S. (May 29, 2004)

WOW !  Does this thread have a record number of hits and replies for this forum ??? 
 Great turn out everybody !  A lot more replies than I expected when I started this thread that's for sure.


----------



## wberry (May 31, 2004)

I'm 49 and have been collecting since I was about 17 years old. I started collecting antique items as soon as I could cadge enough allowance to do it!

 Wayne


----------



## O.T. digger (Jun 8, 2004)

Im 16 and have been hunting for bottles for about a year and a half. and have I have about 700 bottles.


----------



## amblypygi (Jul 1, 2004)

Just turned 41 this month! Don't feel a day over 40 though, funny thing.

 I started digging when I was about 6, but I've taken many long breaks over the years. Recently I went nuts again and started aquiring more bottles, look at what my fiance and I did with the dead space over the kitchen cabinets! Her idea, I admit, but I wired the lights []


----------



## BARQS19 (Jul 2, 2004)

I'm 20 years old, I've been collecting & digging since I was about 8, collected anything I could get my hands on, got smart and stuck to one thing, BARQ'S. I've been collecting that now for about 6 years.


----------



## old digger (Jul 6, 2004)

Great display you have there, I see a cat up there, [8|] is it alive, a toy, glass????? We have a cat and I'm worried one day she will break something, been lucky for several years.


----------



## ashott (Aug 11, 2004)

I am 26 and heading to 27 on Oct. 13th (yes the 13th..haha). I have been collecting bottles for about 10 yrs along with anything Coca Cola. My husband is an electrician and i guess he could be called my "digger". In the past two weeks he has brought home three different bottles from job sites. I am not really sure where to dig and have never been on a dig. Need some insite and help from other diggers. I do hop by the flea market alot though!!!!
 []


----------



## Tandy (Aug 12, 2004)

[] I am sure some of you will have heard the Beatles song "Will you still love me when I'm 64?"[]

 That's my age.


----------



## LaidBackJack (Aug 12, 2004)

OK, I'll play. I'm 53, but from the waist down I'm still only 18. Always been a treasure hunter, but until about 10 years ago I paid little attention to bottles. I was an avid gold-miner, but the price of gold & my deteriorating lower back put an end to that obsession. I think the colors & crudity of old bottles attracts me more than any other quality. I will still dig when/if opportunity or chance presents a possibility for treasure, but mostly I now buy/sell/trade for bottles. Being naturally nosey,  self-employed, and meeting lots of backwoods folks in my perambulations, I am always coming across bottles that have already been dug for me!  I'm currently searching for a dumpsite that was used by the early overland pioneers who came over the Sierras in my region starting about 1850. There are three possible localities according to my research, but all are in places where access is limited to about 5-6 months because of winter snows. Probably low chances for finding bottles, but you never know. Anything from an 1850's, pioneer dump would be cool to me, and the climate @ 7-8000 ft. elevation preserves most artifacts much better than down in the flatlands. Going up this weekend for more metal-detecting, probing, and dowsing. It's just a matter of time.


----------



## NORMA HERRON (Aug 15, 2004)

WELL I,M OLD ENOUGH TO BE MOST OF YOUR MOTHER.I'M NEW TO THIS SIGHT SO FORGIVE ME IF I SOUND FUNNY.MY DAD STARTED BOTTLE DIGGING IN EARLY 1950.
 I ONLY HAVE ABOUT 100 BOTTLES BUT HAVE ONLY KEPT THE BEST-I AM 68 I THINK I HAVE YOU ALL BEAT--MY FATHER WAS STILL GOING A LITTLE OF THIS AT 93.THIS BEST TO ALL.


----------



## BRIAN S. (Aug 17, 2004)

Hi Norma and welcome to the forum !
 Your only as old as you feel and your only 68 years young .
 My Grandfather was an active digger till he passed away at 90 from Cancer.
 I have some pics of him digging at 89 at my website www.bandbantiquebottles.com under the " about us " link. You might go check them out......it's a neat pic !
 Happy diggin'   Brian


----------



## Dig Dug (Aug 18, 2004)

31


----------



## NORMA HERRON (Aug 18, 2004)

*RE: How old are you ????BRIANS*

GREAT BRIAN, I LOOKED AT YOUR WEBSITE--I LOVE THE SIGN BEHIND YOUR GRAD DAD THAT SAY NO DIGGING-----MY DAD ALMOST GOT PUT IN JAIL ONCE IN MCKINNEY,TEX. FOR DIGGING IN A RIVER BED.
 I HAVE A LOT OF WHAT I THINK IS GOOD BOTTLES I HAVE PUT A FEW ON EBAY-PLEASE LOOK AND SEE WHAT YOU THINK.MY EBAY NAME IS TOMMYJUNK .PLEASE LET ME HERE FROM YOU.


----------



## BRIAN S. (Aug 18, 2004)

Norma ,
 My granddad told me lots and lots of digging stories and I would listen to them for hours and hours . 
  I'll go check your bottles out on ebay. Thanks Brian


----------



## brianwi (Sep 18, 2004)

I'm only 15, so I think that makes me the youngest.[&:]


----------



## KentOhio (Sep 21, 2004)

I'm 19, but am wise beyond my years. With bottle facts, that is.


----------



## dpbottleman (Sep 23, 2004)

Im 64, retired, live in Texas, collect very old Dr Pepper, Arteisan, Artesia, Circle a, Lanzenby Liquid Sunshine, Waco, Texas bottles


----------



## RedGinger (Mar 31, 2008)

Wow, this is an old one!  I love that bottle display and the cat in the picture.  I'm trying to remember what I was doing in 2004.  I was 26 and digging bottles.  So how old is everyone else?


----------



## woody (Mar 31, 2008)

I'm 52 years old.[&o]


----------



## bigghouse (Mar 31, 2008)

12!!!


----------



## Digswithstick (Mar 31, 2008)

HEY my eyes hurt from reading all this  be 45 in july,  Harry is 51 , just guessing ? Digswithstick


----------



## jane8851 (Mar 31, 2008)

I'm 56.


----------



## dollarbill (Mar 31, 2008)

I'll be 50 in Aug. and have been digging and collecting around 4 years .Man when I think of all those years i could have been .Oh well Live and learn I'll pass it on early to my son.Good luck diggen to ya'll in the days to come .
                          bill


----------



## dollarbill (Mar 31, 2008)

My son Zach whos 7 and the first bottle he dug on his own. A old local soda

  bill


----------



## Prophet (Mar 31, 2008)

16 in April, been diggin forever. 

 *braces self for whippersnapper jokes*


----------



## Jim (Mar 31, 2008)

I'm 27, I've been digging and collecting bottles since I was 11. I still have some of the very first bottles I ever dug. A few that I can think of are a clear Vapo-Cresolene, a My Wife's Salad Dressing and a 1954 milk bottle from State College, PA. Finding those made my day back then, so they still have a place on one of my shelves today. ~Jim


----------



## digdug (Apr 1, 2008)

I am 45....been digging and collecting bottles off and on for 37 years!!  My grandfather got me started one summer, and have enjoyed it ever since!


----------



## capsoda (Apr 1, 2008)

Now this was....is one great thread. Men use many diferent tactics to cover who they really are and what their fears/deficencies are. The same goes for for their position in life and the peer group they belong to.

 I was a fairly quiet little dude until I was about 22/23. A musicien from age 6 and singing before an audiance was no problem. The Air Force tought me to speak out and to do it before large bodies peppered with dignitaries, congressmen, senators, generals and a couple of Presidents both from the US and abraod. 

 Started digging when I was 14. This is what I have learned in my 53 years. Pray every day, it is ok to be afraid, there are no atheists in a war zone,  everyone really does look the same on the inside, a dying soldier will always call for his mom, it is always better to keep quiet BUT when you have an opinion let it out, don't smoke, drink or eat to excess, (having a hard time with the eating) love your spouse with everything you have and love your children and grand children the same way, enjoy your friends and every day and if you really want to know what people are all about....Hold someone who is dying in your arms until they are gone.

 Oh yea, Try not to be too long winded. Failed at that too....


----------



## RedGinger (Apr 1, 2008)

> ORIGINAL: capsoda
> 
> . Oh yea, Try not to be too long winded. Failed at that too....
> 
> Nope, you said it perfectly.  What instrument do you play?


----------



## Stardust (Apr 1, 2008)

my mother​told me​a woman never tells her age.​keep them guessing honey​and​she's 89​and still​a  Babe​God bless Her!​~stardust~​


----------



## Michael Boltonio (Apr 1, 2008)

I'm (gulp) 40 and have been digging bottles since I was 11. To put it into perspective, those 70 year old bottles I dug in 1979 are now 100 years old!
 -Rob


----------



## capsoda (Apr 2, 2008)

I play the bass going on about 46 years now. Met some pretty coll folks too. Some famious and some not. A few up and comming. Met Garth Brooks at a picnic on a friend/coustomer's ranch. That was when he was known as "Who"!!!


----------



## NCdigger5 (Apr 2, 2008)

I


----------



## Road Dog (Apr 2, 2008)

I'm a couple months shy of 45. Started digg'n at age 9.


----------



## glass man (Apr 2, 2008)

54 and majored in psychology. I lacked 30 hours getting my bachelor's in psycology and dropped out for different reasons,mainly I usually have more problems then the people I would like to help! MAN, I AM TOO YOUNG TO FEEL SO OLD!


----------



## tigue710 (Apr 2, 2008)

28 and one half! lol, going backwards that is...  started digging at 8 or so, and dont think I'll be stopping anytime soon...

 20 years of bottle digging has taught me one one thing, next time could be better, or worse, so enjoy what you get now, cause if you dont you'll never get a chance to enjoy it again....


----------



## glass man (Apr 2, 2008)

WOW! All this just from asking age! Of course there are a lot of baby boomers in this crowd and KARMA is catching up with us. REMEMBER THE pharse " DON'T TRUST ANY ONE OVER 30" or WE ARE THE NOW GENERATION,THE YOUNG GENERATION ETC? REMEMBER WHEN WE WERE GONNA change the world? man did we change it did't we? for the better ? i think a lot of my generation ,IS A GENERATION OF SWINE !!!


----------



## towhead (May 12, 2008)

For those of you who use your real names, did you know that you can get most peoples REAL age (excluding minors) at:  USSEARCH


----------



## bunchesofbottles (May 12, 2008)

I'm 31. Been interested in anything I can dig out of the ground since I was about 8. Lived in Raymondville Mo and there was nothing else to do but invent something to do. I dug stuff up all the time.Buried a time capsule thinking it would be cool when 100yr later somebody else would find it. I would kill to have the arrowheads, Strawberry shortcake, and rainbow brite stuff I put in there. Too bad I put my address and phone number from that house in the box, huh?
 If anyone wants to put a face with name go to Remax.com search quincy, il Chris Higdon-


----------

